# Sahara question



## striker102 (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking into getting a 2011 Sahara. Like others here I was looking to put a plow on it. All of the plow sites have an EZ match to help you pick the plow that is right for you. My question is why do they not list the Sahara? Some will say Rubicon others will say Sport and some will just say Wrangler. Is it not possible to put a plow on a Sahara?
Thanks...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

The Sahara is just a trim level of the wrangler. extra weight in carpeting and padded seats? the mechanics of the jeeps are all the same (except Rubicon)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Not an issue, have installed a few, they work just fine.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

what kind of plow are you thinking about installing on it.?????


----------



## striker102 (Feb 27, 2011)

Was thinking about a Sno-Way. There is a dealer located close to where I work. Thought it would be convenient....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've installed a number of 22 series on Jeep Wranglers. Very good combination.


----------



## bedwick (Sep 24, 2011)

would a western hts 7' 6 work on this?


----------



## striker102 (Feb 27, 2011)

My new set up


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

striker102;1350273 said:


> My new set up


YEAH! Another NJ Jeep Plow but, your picture link is not working.
You need to host pictures via a web hosted image repository like shutterfly or photobucket or imageshack and then add the link from there inorder to see it on the forum.


----------



## striker102 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hopefully this one works

http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j398/mrstriker102/IMG_0113.jpg
http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j398/mrstriker102/IMG_0112.jpg


----------



## TLK380 (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice plow and jeep


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Very nice looking rig. Some air shocks in the front would make it look perfect (more level with plow raised).


----------



## IndoorPlower (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 09 sahara 4dr and a 12 sahara 4dr and they both sit on boss plows. Once you go boss you wont go back. TheplowM is right, rubicon is different like the old renegades. The plow you install varys on what type of use you need it for, personal or residental driveways, lots...Meyers would be my second choice if I had to settle for less.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Looks good. I agree with adding some
help up front to fix the front end dive.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

X3 on the front support!


----------

